# Radiation exposure when flying: Has anyone researched this?



## BeachgalNY

Hi, all!

My husband and I travel a lot. This year happens to be a banner year for us, though none of our planned travel will take us out of the country (something we often do). I was reading _You Having a Baby_ last night and was really scared when I read this: 



> Radiation alters the DNA of cells as they replicate . . . Fetal cells reproduce the fastest and are the most susceptible to injury, which may lead to miscarriage or birth defects, or predispose your child to cancer later in life . . .* Flying for thirty hours exposes you to the same dose of radiation as one chest X-ray*.

This concerns me because we're planning at least 31 hours of flying before week 19 (though none after that): 
Already did 5 hours total flying during week 5
Approximately 5 hours flying to the west coast and 5 hours back at week 9
Approximately 3 hours flying to Florida and 3 hours back at week 13/14
Approximately 5 hours flying to the west coast and 5 hours back at week 18

Does anyone know more about the safety of radiation exposure from flying during pregnancy? I'm reading as much as I can, but some of the more scientific (and therefore, trustworth, IMHO) pieces are hard for me to understand! :blush: "Mommy brain" much? 

Most of these trips are to visit family and very close friends, who live far from us. They can't afford the time and money to come see us, so it makes me very sad to consider canceling the trips. That said, I'll do anything to protect our little one. 

I'd love any information, resources, or advice any of you can give. Thanks!


----------



## chulie

I can honest to god say I've never EVER heard that before. I'm a bit confused...maybe I'm a wee thick but..how is their radiation in the airplane? Are they talking about the scanners?? I guess I just don't understand where they got that information from? Or how they can prove that research???


----------



## Rashaa

I have heard of this, and was reading, as I have had to fly recently...as for me, it was not only flying but the scanners (X-ray) as well. At higher elevations there is less protection from cosmic radiation by our atmosphere. 

Chest X-rays give 8 milliems, and say a flight from DC to LA is 5 millirems. If you have to fly while pregnant, it's best to limit yourself to shorter trips say 2 hours or less each. Also, you don't want clots to form in your legs, so even Ina short flight, you should get up and walk at least once, halfway through the flight. Also, request a pat down search and avoid the X-ray machines.they are only 3 sec but if you fly often it adds up, and it's your right to not do it. They don't even require children to go through.

The book the OP quoted is a bit off, but I prefer sources NOT affiliated with the Aviation industry, they are less biased. And are more true research-(or evidence) based. A TSA person telling me the X-ray machine is safe, and has no evidence, except that is what they were told is not good enough for me, sorry :nope:

https://www.nrc.gov/about-nrc/radiation/rad-health-effects.html

There are many ppl who fly frequently while preggos and are fine...all you can do is be cautious and wise. We are our babies advocates inside of us and out. It's the longer term effects that are most concerning, as we don't know really...but the OP didn't fly a lot in the first trimester, and if you have had any ultrasounds by now, you should see that baby is fine. Just be wise when you fly! Good luck!


----------



## BeachgalNY

Good points, Rashaa. I've avoided using the x-ray scans since they came out, knowing we'd want to get pregnant at some point. I get a pat down every time. It's a drag, but worth it to ensure our babies--not to mention my health--are safe.

However, the big fear is the cosmic radiation you're exposed to in the plane. Chulie, this is the radiation that is part of space, and which we're mostly protected from while on the ground. As you travel up through the atmosphere, there is less and less protection. So, on longer flights, you get more.

A good source for finding out how much is this website: https://www.sievert-system.org/WebMasters/en/evaluation.html (you can read more about what this radiation is here) 

A great article I read is "In-flight radiation exposure during pregnancy." by RJ Barish. Obstet Gynecol. 2004 Jun;103(6):1326-30.

The link will take you to the PubMed page, which has an abstract. Although I found a free full text copy online, for some reason I can't seem to find it again. However, I'd be glad to send a copy to anyone who wants to read it. It's only 5 pages (including references), so although there are some terms that I found tough to figure out, it was a fairly quick read. 

Basically, what is says is that while it would be nearly impossible to reach the 20mSv of radiation necessary to cause miscarriage and/or birth defects in the fetus, pregnant moms are recommended to limit their exposure to 1mSV total during the 40 weeks of gestation to protect their baby from developing cancer as an adult. So that's what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Barbi

BeachgalNY said:


> Good points, Rashaa. I've avoided using the x-ray scans since they came out, knowing we'd want to get pregnant at some point. I get a pat down every time. It's a drag, but worth it to ensure our babies--not to mention my health--are safe.
> 
> However, the big fear is the cosmic radiation you're exposed to in the plane. Chulie, this is the radiation that is part of space, and which we're mostly protected from while on the ground. As you travel up through the atmosphere, there is less and less protection. So, on longer flights, you get more.
> 
> A good source for finding out how much is this website: https://www.sievert-system.org/WebMasters/en/evaluation.html (you can read more about what this radiation is here)
> 
> A great article I read is "In-flight radiation exposure during pregnancy." by RJ Barish. Obstet Gynecol. 2004 Jun;103(6):1326-30.
> 
> The link will take you to the PubMed page, which has an abstract. Although I found a free full text copy online, for some reason I can't seem to find it again. However, I'd be glad to send a copy to anyone who wants to read it. It's only 5 pages (including references), so although there are some terms that I found tough to figure out, it was a fairly quick read.
> 
> Basically, what is says is that while it would be nearly impossible to reach the 20mSv of radiation necessary to cause miscarriage and/or birth defects in the fetus, pregnant moms are recommended to limit their exposure to 1mSV total during the 40 months of gestation to protect their baby from developing cancer as an adult. So that's what I'm aiming for.

I'm hoping you mean 40 weeks gestation not 40 months. Don't think I would be able to survive after 40 months of heavily pregnant.


----------



## BeachgalNY

Barbi said:


> I'm hoping you mean 40 weeks gestation not 40 months. Don't think I would be able to survive after 40 months of heavily pregnant.

:rofl: "mommy brain" much? ;) Yes, definitely meant 40 WEEKS! It only feels like months, right? Yeesh!


----------



## Barbi

BeachgalNY said:


> Barbi said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping you mean 40 weeks gestation not 40 months. Don't think I would be able to survive after 40 months of heavily pregnant.
> 
> :rofl: "mommy brain" much? ;) Yes, definitely meant 40 WEEKS! It only feels like months, right? Yeesh!Click to expand...

All good Beachgal, I had baby brains last week something shocking, of all times during a poker game. Thought I had two pair when I only had one pair, due to not really paying attention to what cards I had in my hand. :rofl:


----------

